# Muscle pain above my ankle



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

So this hasn't been an issue in past 6 years? What changed? New gear? Out of shape?


----------



## Crashatorr (Jan 26, 2015)

It wasn't an issue, mainly because we used to go to the different hills or slopes, where I didn't have to take on of my feet out of the binding. When visiting the Alps mountains 2 years ago, everything was fine, because I kept both feet in bindings or took both of them out. I wouldn't say I'm out of shape, Im trying to be active playing 2-3 times per badminton, and in the past half year been playing table tennis twice a week. I don't feel like I'm not strong enough, so I guess it's not strength related


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you rest the board on the foot that is unstrapped while you are on the lift to disperse the weight and ease the pressure on the foot that is still strapped in?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the short list of things it could be. 

Fractured ankle you didn't know about, torn tendons, torn ligaments, sprained ankle, broken leg, improperly fitting boots, muscle fatigue, old age, muscle atrophy, binding alignment, being a pussy, improper foot support in the boot, stance too wide, shitty equipment, knee fatigue, knee pain, knee issues, torn acl/pcl/mcl/meniscus, imagined pain and suffering, Internet vaginitis, improper leg/ankle alignment, or you might need to go to a doctor to diagnose something we can't.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's the short list of things it could be.
> 
> Internet vaginitis,



:goodpost: FTW


----------



## Crashatorr (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah  thanks going to the doctor is probably the best option, just thought I might be doing something wrong what you guys would know, nevermind, thanks very much for replies


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

Go to an orthopedic doctor that specializes in foot/ankle.

It took my years to figure out I had PTTD Posterior Tibialis Tendon Disorder. I went to 6 weeks of PT and now do stuff on my own at home.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you have your free foot on the inside or outside of the board? There is no wrong way, so try reversing it. Also, if on the inside (or outside?) do you push with your toe forward or back? 

And being in a queue means you have a decent amount of time just standing there, in which case do you have your back foot on the board so you are standing fairly normal, or off the board like you're getting ready to push but really are just standing there?

Point to all this being there are lots of variations of things that all work for you to try. All of this assuming you aren't just injured in some way.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crashatorr said:


> Yeah  thanks going to the doctor is probably the best option, *just thought I might be doing something wrong what you guys would know, nevermind, thanks very much for replies*


…and don't take any of the sarcasm too seriously either. You have to remember, Pain is such a subjective thing. What's excruciatingly painful for me, might be "_just another day on the hill_" to some of these badass, hardcase muthers around here!  :laugh: (…and I meant that _badass_ thing sincerely!) 

Add to that the multitude of variables that might possibly contribute to cause this? You can see why it's best not to guess with an internet diagnosis! :dunno: 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's the short list of things it could be.
> 
> *….old age,.. being a pussy,… imagined pain and suffering,.. Internet vaginitis,..*
> 
> ….or you might need to go to a doctor to diagnose something we can't.





larrytbull said:


> :goodpost: FTW


_Sooooo,…_ I probably shouldn't ask anyone here about this new pain I've been getting below my R knee cap lately, eh??? :rofl4:

 :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> _Sooooo,…_ I probably shouldn't ask anyone here about this new pain I've been getting below my R knee cap lately, eh??? :rofl4:
> 
> :hairy:


Time for new knee pads.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Sorry, stopped reading when he said stays in 'shape' playing badminton and table tennis. =D


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> Sorry, stopped reading when he said stays in 'shape' playing badminton *and table tennis.* =D


:huh: …have you ever _played_ "jungle rules" ping-pong??? 


*whew* …Exhausting!! :rofl4:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

PorkCereal said:


> Sorry, stopped reading when he said stays in 'shape' playing badminton and table tennis. =D



You can work up a good sweat playing table tennis. When you're playing at a higher skill level, it is a lot of work, more fast twitch muscles though


----------

